

Business Card 'Etiquette' is an abomination at SXSW - nelz9999
http://nelz.net/2011/03/21/business-card-etiquette/

======
pmichaud
Your idea doesn't make sense from a game theory perspective. You're taking a
risk by breaking cultural norms and pissing people off, but what's the
expected benefit? There's no payoff.

------
YuriNiyazov
There is 'etiquette' at SXSW? It's one of the biggest circle-jerks I've ever
witnessed, second only to Twitter.

